
Alameda County orders Tesla’s Fremont plant to stop production - feelthepress
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Alameda-County-orders-Tesla-s-Fremont-plant-to-15264761.php
======
toomuchtodo
Key Points:

* Tesla is suing Alameda County in federal court

* Tesla is following California state guidelines, Alameda County is attempting to impose more strict guidelines

* Tesla’s playbook to address COVID concerns are public on their website

* Workers who choose to remain at home will not be penalized

~~~
DiogenesKynikos
The California state government has said that counties may impose stricter
rules than the state. The statewide rules are a baseline, not an upper bound.

